# Show and Go in PA



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Has anyone gone to the monthly Show And Go at the Dauphin Dog Club in Harrisburg, PA? I am thinking of taking Jackson and I've never been to one and was wondering what to expect. Is anyone going to the Gunpowder River Golden Retriever Club obedience and rally trial this weekend in Timonium, MD?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Sounds pretty cool! Never been there but maybe someday! It's a bit of a drive from here. Have a great time


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

No, but did you see the knoebles thread re: get together? Worth checking out!!


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

I haven't been to a Show 'n Go at Dauphin, but I have gone to a rally trial there. The facility is really nice and the people seemed nice too.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

What is a Show and Go?


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

It's basically a match where you get some practice in the ring at the pre-novice, novice, open or utility levels. There is someone there to act as a judge and they can offer advice on what they see you may need to improve. It's not as strict as a trial and serves as a training experience for you and your dog. I'm sure we'll need to attend several before we enter our first trial. Jackson does well on all the exercises except the group stays. He's better but would still like to visit the other dogs. A big no-no.


----------

